

Problems with PHP - moe
http://toykeeper.net/soapbox/php_problems/

======
cd34
Last Modified: June 13, 2008

And hosted using PHP4.4.4

    
    
      Date: Tue, 13 Mar 2012 22:31:47 GMT
      X-Cache-Lookup: MISS from narthex.toykeeper.net:3128
      X-Powered-By: PHP/4.4.4-9+lenny1
      X-Cache: MISS from narthex.toykeeper.net
      Connection: close
      Server: Apache/1.3.34 (Debian) PHP/4.4.4-9+lenny1
      Content-Type: text/html; charset=iso-8859-1
    

Do as I say, not as I do.

